# Slow Network Copy on Windows Server 2008 R2



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, 

I have 3 Servers DC-01, TS-01 & TS-02. all of them have 15k Hard Drive & are connected to 1Gbps Switch.
Each Server have Broadcom NetXtreme II GigE Network Card Onboard
I can transfer any files from DC-01 to TS-02 & back at very normal speeds of around 80mbps but when coping files from TS-01 to DC-01/TS-02 the transfer speed is not more than 100kbps. I have changed the ports TS-01 was connected to on the switch, I have disable IPv6, I have done the registry edit of TcpAckTicks & set it to 0 etc but nothing seems to help. 

I have run the diagnostics test of Broadcom LAN Utility the tests are normal, Ping Results to TS-01 is also normal <1ms.

Please suggest some solutions.

Thanks


----------

